# sundressing, baby's first haul post =) (w/ pic!)



## mandirigma (Apr 28, 2006)

So I've been here for a while now but this is my first posted haul because it's so far been the most devastating! LOL.

I was gonna skip my class and go to the Sundressing party at SCP on Tuesday, but I couldn't wait so I went to MAC Pro in LA instead (so now I don't have to worry about skipping class!). I really wasn't expecting to like Sundressing this much -- in fact, i went in thinking I'd only cop the Gold Dusk pigment and In Living Pink with maybe one lipstick from B2M, but all of the eyeshadows were so great. And the beauty powders were AWESOME!!!!! Way better than the ones that came out with Icon, so I got both. My bank account hates me right now!

So here's what I got:

Gold Dusk Pigment
In Living Pink E/S
Summer Neutral E/S
Relaxing E/S
Apres Sol Lipstick
Shell Pearl B/P
Sunsparked Pearl B/P







*ETA:*






Sorry it took so long!


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice haul!​Do the B/P's have a lot of shimmer, like an irridescent powder?​


----------



## mandirigma (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 
_Nice haul!

Do the B/P's have a lot of shimmer, like an irridescent powder?​_

 
i asked the MA what was different about the two, too. the b/p's from this collection have shimmer but they're not like glitter bombs the way the iridescent powders are, you know? imo, these have more of a true iridescence than the iridescent powders themselves!


----------



## karen (Apr 28, 2006)

Very nice haul! 
I wasn't sure if I'd be buying much from this collection either. I may end up changing my mind, too.
I've never bothered trying the beauty powders, because I was never interested. I've lately become a little curious, though. What exactly are they for? What do you do with them?
Those two do look pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





btw... 

*whispers*

swatches?

*hint, hint, nudge*


----------



## Makeupluvr (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mandirigma* 
_So I've been here for a while now but this is my first posted haul because it's so far been the most devastating! LOL.

I was gonna skip my class and go to the Sundressing party at SCP on Tuesday, but I couldn't wait so I went to MAC Pro in LA instead (so now I don't have to worry about skipping class!). I really wasn't expecting to like Sundressing this much -- in fact, i went in thinking I'd only cop the Gold Dusk pigment and In Living Pink with maybe one lipstick from B2M, but all of the eyeshadows were so great. And the beauty powders were AWESOME!!!!! Way better than the ones that came out with Icon, so I got both. My bank account hates me right now!

So here's what I got:

Gold Dusk Pigment
In Living Pink E/S
Summer Neutral E/S
Relaxing E/S
Apres Sol Lipstick
Shell Pearl B/P
Sunsparked Pearl B/P




_

 
What's SCP?  I have been calling all around to find a Sundressing party and none of the stores I talked to (Pro, H&H, etc.) are having one.

Thanks!


----------



## mandirigma (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karen* 
_Very nice haul! 
I wasn't sure if I'd be buying much from this collection either. I may end up changing my mind, too.
I've never bothered trying the beauty powders, because I was never interested. I've lately become a little curious, though. What exactly are they for? What do you do with them?
Those two do look pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





btw... 

*whispers*

swatches?

*hint, hint, nudge*




_

 
LOL, girl, i got you. it just might take a coupla hours. after dinner i'll do some swatches.

these beauty powders are really nice. the ma suggested that the tan one can be used as a highlight and the pink one can be used as a blusher. basically, take a dense brush (i think she rec'd the 109) and buff the powder onto your face. i think the icon ones were more for an all-over glow, but these are a little shimmery (not so glittery like the IPP's) and have a slight iridescence. they're really gorgeous.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeupluvr* 
_What's SCP? I have been calling all around to find a Sundressing party and none of the stores I talked to (Pro, H&H, etc.) are having one._

 
SCP = South Coast Plaza in Costa Mesa. The number is (714) 751-2142. The RSVP date was april 26, but you might want to try RSVPing anyway!


----------



## sasse142 (Apr 28, 2006)

which of the b/p is sunsparked?  the pinkish one or the tan?


----------



## mandirigma (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sasse142* 
_which of the b/p is sunsparked?  the pinkish one or the tan?_

 
i believe it is the tan one =)


----------



## sasse142 (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mandirigma* 
_i believe it is the tan one =)_

 
Cool, I pre-ordered sunsparked, all the e/s except the brown one and the quad the other day.....would have to see the l/s and l/g in person


----------



## ette (Apr 29, 2006)

how is apres sol on? very nudey?


----------



## Cocktail_party (Apr 29, 2006)

Great haul!  After seeing your picture I'm definitely getting the gold dusk pigment and the 3 eyeshadows you got!


----------



## Regina (Apr 29, 2006)

Wow! nice haul!!! Do tell us how you like your beauty powders.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 29, 2006)

Gasp! You must upload these pics to the Sundressing thread in the Swatches forum! I'm still torn on whether or not to get Apres Sol l/s, and whether it's ok to leave Relaxing e/s off my list. Hmmm...

Thanks for sharing the pics though!!! Much appreciated!


----------



## karen (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mandirigma* 
_LOL, girl, i got you. it just might take a coupla hours. after dinner i'll do some swatches.

these beauty powders are really nice. the ma suggested that the tan one can be used as a highlight and the pink one can be used as a blusher. basically, take a dense brush (i think she rec'd the 109) and buff the powder onto your face. i think the icon ones were more for an all-over glow, but these are a little shimmery (not so glittery like the IPP's) and have a slight iridescence. they're really gorgeous.


_

 
Thank you! I aprpreciate the info!


----------



## Pale Moon (Apr 29, 2006)

Hey! Nice haul! I almost got Apres Sol Lipstick too but I hesitated. Maybe I'll go back to get it 'cause you just stir my lemnings!!


----------



## Joke (Apr 29, 2006)

Thank you for the pics!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 29, 2006)

Nice haul.


----------



## mandirigma (Apr 30, 2006)

Sorry it took me a minute but I added my swatch pic of the eyeshadows to the post and to the swatch forum!

Thanks guys! =)

Also:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 
_how is apres sol on? very nudey?_

 
It's nudey with like gold flecks. =)


----------



## Angelprint (May 2, 2006)

Hi! Is Relaxing purple? In your photos it looks purple. And is In Living Pink a must-have? Thank you!!


----------



## karen (May 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Angelprint* 
_Hi! Is Relaxing purple? In your photos it looks purple. And is In Living Pink a must-have? Thank you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol I had the same question about Relaxing.

thanks for the pic, too,mandirigma


----------



## Angelprint (May 2, 2006)

I am trying to figure out if I should get it or not. Purple eyeshadows tend not to look that great on me! 

And I'm so glad these pics were posted!! They are SO helpful!!


----------



## mandirigma (May 2, 2006)

hey guys! no problemo about the pic.

i think my camera tweaked the color a little. i noticed it does look lavender in the picture but it's really not that purple-toned in real life. it's a cool toned frosty neutral, kind of like YDK if you know urban decay colors at all. it's really pretty and i think i might even buy a backup!  HTH, and sorry that the picture distorted the color a bit!


----------



## karen (May 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mandirigma* 
_hey guys! no problemo about the pic.

i think my camera tweaked the color a little. i noticed it does look lavender in the picture but it's really not that purple-toned in real life. it's a cool toned frosty neutral, kind of like YDK if you know urban decay colors at all. it's really pretty and i think i might even buy a backup! HTH, and sorry that the picture distorted the color a bit!_

 
haha
 no purple WHATSOEVER, then? If so, I'll be getting it for sure. I'm scared of purples(with the exception of twinks e/s).


----------



## joytheobscure (May 3, 2006)

Nice haul   I can't wait to see sundressing!


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karen* 
_haha
 no purple WHATSOEVER, then? If so, I'll be getting it for sure. I'm scared of purples(with the exception of twinks e/s). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you look at the color swatches on the Nordstrom site they almost make Relaxing look like a watered down version of Honesty.....


----------



## Luxurious (May 9, 2006)

very nice...


----------

